# Catchin' catfishes on the Big O



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Finally got the boat seaworthy and headed down to the river for a leisurely night of fishing. Launched at Tanners and ran downstream a bit. Set up and brought the first fish to the boat in less than 5 minutes. Bites were constant and I fed a bunch of bait to a bunch of fish in short order. Managed 7 in the boat but all were small with none over 5 lbs. But it was good for the first trip of the year. Good night on the water!
















You know it.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

been awhile ... nice to see you out. things going well for yea?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the post & pics,,,, What were you using for bait?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was anchored on a drop off with the bank 20' off to my right and 38' FIW off to my left. Had to have current though. Caught more up in shallow water (5') than in the deeper water. I was fishing lazy with frozen shrimp. Hits were hard and definite. No taps or nibbles, just boom and rods were down. 

You know it.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Things should be picking up with the spawn winding down..


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad to see a fellow old-timer still at it. A lot of the old gang from OGF moved on, Macfish, Mr Fish, the Catking, Jigger........Use to see Doc's rig couple times a year, can't remember the last time I have seen/talked to him. Maybe we will run into another @ Tanner's some day. What are you driving these days? I'm in a white F250 crew cab with a galvanized trailer. Be safe out there.
Slip


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Same black 2001 F150 Supercrew. Running a 19' Proline center console. May be out Saturday if I can take the heat. I'll look for you. 

You know it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

sliprig said:


> Glad to see a fellow old-timer still at it. A lot of the old gang from OGF moved on, Macfish, Mr Fish, the Catking, Jigger........Use to see Doc's rig couple times a year, can't remember the last time I have seen/talked to him. Maybe we will run into another @ Tanner's some day. What are you driving these days? I'm in a white F250 crew cab with a galvanized trailer. Be safe out there.
> Slip


Doc moved to Alabama this year. Living the dream fishing on Wheeler and Pickwick every day.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Doc moved to Alabama this year. Living the dream fishing on Wheeler and Pickwick every day.


Thanks for the info. Doc and Lynn helped me a lot when I started fishing the Ohio. Miss them hope he is doing well. I'll have to shoot him a e-mail.


----------

